# Vento fridge fan wiring help



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Unfortunately while trying to fix the fans in place, they fell out of position ripping all the cores from the control module out of the terminal block  .
I managed to get the fans working in manual by connecting 
Fans red to module red
Fans black to module yellow
Can anyone tell me what wires go where as I can't get it working in auto.
Thank in advance Howard.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fridge HELP*

What is the model number of your fridge or Fridge/Freezer?

Trev


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Trev,
it's not the actual fan on the fridge, it's an accessory like this http://www.the12voltshop.co.uk/Shop/vento-double-fridge-fan-nov-27351-.html
Cheers.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fan*

Hello,

I understand now, I thought you meant the wires had come away from the Fridge module!.

Where does it say you wire the fans to in the fridge?

Trev


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

It just needs a 12v supply from anywhere(incoming to module). Then there are 4 wires between the module and the fans. Two of the wires go to the +ve and -ve of the fans and the other two go to some sort of diode looking thing. In auto the fan works in two speeds depending on temperature. I'm sure this diode looking thing has something to do with this. All I need is someone who has one to look at the wiring on theirs terminal block behind the fans.


----------

